# Sig Request



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

First Request


The Request:

I want a sick Royce Gracie banner please!


Pics:
In attached Images







Title: UFC Hall of Famer


Sub-Text: Evil Ira


More Sub-Text: None


Colors: Any


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We dont see Royce get much love around here so I'll try and get something up,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Evil Ira...a Royce Gracie sig you shall receive.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Does it have to be made with the stocks you attached or can any stocks be used?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

anything you want i spose


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i made this some time back. u can use it if u want


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is still a sick sig Norway, thats the one you did with a black and white photo isnt it?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty sick, I remember that.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That is still a sick sig Norway, thats the one you did with a black and white photo isnt it?



yup it a cool thing.

i dont know if u now how to do it but heres a short play by play :

-make pic Black n White

-make a new transparent layer and put it below the blacknwhite one.

-make the black and white pic "linear light" or "pin light" , those are the styles ho usually workes best.

- start coloring the transparent layer.

remember to have both layers visual


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive never done that Im gonna try it, I wondered how you did it. Thanks.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I took a crack at it...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

both really good attempts! well done! i'll w8 till D.P and Toxic do theirs


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

if you havent chosen one in a couple of hours, i'll see if i can produce a sig for u



i dont reli like this one, but i dont reli have time to do another, but you might like it lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

and mine,


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

All are awesome, but I'll take Toxic's. How much dya want 4 it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Since its your first sig here its free.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks so much, your very generous, where do u post the image url?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Post it like this


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll put it in there for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Show off.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Show off.


Yeah, you like that eh? :thumb02:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you both for helping me :thumb01:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

No problem!


----------

